# No rest for the wicked or anyone else...napping in public is still prohibited even for hard working commuters



## David1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Taking a nap on the Fridley Platform on the NorthStar train Platform in N Minnie,woken up 45 min later by cops and ambulance,+Yuppie Jogger called it in thinking I was dead, ++Need to make sign to hang around neck when I sleep that says 1.I am not dead 2. I am not drunk 3.I have not overdosed on Heroin 4. I just endured a 12 hour shift and 2 hour Metro bus/train ride 5. Leave me the freak alone and let me rest.


----------



## David1 (Nov 3, 2019)

again mods may feel free to put this one on the right outbound track or forum


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Nov 3, 2019)

A few years ago I was traveling from Seattle back to Redding. I stopped in Medford Or and parked off the side to the on ramp to get some sleep and a cop woke me up telling me I was illegally camping just about. God forbid me to have just kept driving, fall asleep at the wheel and kill myself or someone else. I've fell asleep behind the wheel once before. Its not something I would like to do again.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 3, 2019)

I swear to fuck I want to bitch slap a hole in a yuppies face for fucking with me in similar instances. 
Like I just fucking worked 8 hours doing heavy labor then rode my bike like 5-10 miles plus doing whatever other personal shit I have to deal with now its fucking 8 pm Starbucks closes and I have to deal with all the yupie idiots I've had to dip and dodges asses all day long in here trying to mob mentality micro manage my ass out of existence. FUCK YOU people exist yuppie scumsters. End rant.


----------



## David1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Cell phones has turned everyone into a wanna be cops. "See something say something" so anything in suburbia that is outta place from nappers on a picnic bench to someone's lawn grass being a millimeter too high gets a call.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 4, 2019)

I've never understood how a human sleeping or exisiting was turned in to something illegal. It's fucked


----------



## David1 (Nov 6, 2019)

iamwhatiam said:


> I've never understood how a human sleeping or exisiting was turned in to something illegal. It's fucked


Somehow random people sleeping in bus stops in nice neighborhoods (where the jobs are) reduces property values.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Nov 6, 2019)

David1 said:


> Cell phones has turned everyone into a wanna be cops. "See something say something" so anything in suburbia that is outta place from nappers on a picnic bench to someone's lawn grass being a millimeter too high gets a call.



Counterpoint would be people are too busy looking at there phones to see crime happen....!!!!????$$$$


----------



## roughdraft (Nov 7, 2019)

somebody I know got called on for just sitting in their car outside of their storage unit, with their legs propped up, in reality just chillin out before going to grab a couple things after a few hours' drive. apparently they looked like they'd "overdosed"….. but tell me why is it those people didn't stop to engage them or even just check on them to see if they were not a dead body…? is it "not safe"?

It's so fucked up and absurd that it sounds more like an unfunny prank call - and the people who do the actual crime, you know, wasting the police's time and resources - don't get any consequences because - "if you see something say something"


----------



## David1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> Counterpoint would be people are too busy looking at there phones to see crime happen....!!!!????$$$$


In some cases they take a vid of someone getting the crap beat outta them on the subway so they can post it on Youtube rather then call the cops.


----------

